
Climate Change Is Having Widespread Health Impacts - bokieie
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/climate-change-is-having-widespread-health-impacts/
======
Bostonian
I don't see numbers in the article -- an increase in temperature of 1 degree
Celsius would cause life expectancy in the U.S. to decrease by X years. I
suspect that such numbers are not included because they are very small. Life
expectancy has declined slightly in the U.S. in recent years, but because of
"deaths of despair", including drug overdoses, not because of climate change.

